# R34 S-Tune Boot Spoiler



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm looking for an R34 Nismo S-Tune boot spoiler (spoiler blade, legs and bases)

Will need it shipped to Norwich,Norfolk


----------



## SWORO (Dec 18, 2016)

Hey , in the German Skyline-Forum on FB , DANIEL SCHILLING sells this feet


----------

